# Looking for shorter rides in NC



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I know a couple members of this forum compete in NC/VA and was wondering if there are any shorter rides (25 miles or less) that you would recommend? I have a 13 y/o 17h hanoverian that I recently purchased... I hope to do some lower level eventing with him in the future, but I thought it might also be fun to enter a few shorter rides as we both love being out on the trails, and I think it would be a great way to stay motivated and keep tabs on our fitness.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

There is a NATRC ride on the weekend of Novemeber 3rd at King's Mountain in SC. :wink: Not sure how far it would be from you, but I know a lot of people from NC come to it. It should be about 15-ish miles a day for two days in the Novice division. It's a great way to get into distance riding.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

prairiewindlady said:


> I know a couple members of this forum compete in NC/VA and was wondering if there are any shorter rides (25 miles or less) that you would recommend? I have a 13 y/o 17h hanoverian that I recently purchased... I hope to do some lower level eventing with him in the future, but I thought it might also be fun to enter a few shorter rides as we both love being out on the trails, and I think it would be a great way to stay motivated and keep tabs on our fitness.


You can check out the AERC ride calendar for rides in your area (VA is in the NE region and NC is in the SE region).

Fort Valley (VA) is offering a 15 mile intro ride (scroll down to bottom of page linked), which should be a lot of fun. Pretty challenging terrain though (not sure how fit your guy currently is).


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Cool guys - thanks! I have only had my new horse a month and he is a rescue so it will be a while before we are ready to compete, but I am looking forward to doing so in the future


----------

